# Yarn Shops in Australia Ports of Call



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm so excited...I have booked a cruise around Australia and will be stopping in Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane, Hobart and Adelaide.....

I'm hoping to find some wonderful yarn shops in these places. Do any of you Aussie Ladies have recommendations for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Melbourne:
http://www.yellowpages.com.au/search/listings?clue=craft+yarn&locationClue=melbourne%2C+vic&selectedViewMode=LIST&emsLocationId=&CSRT=7108923452068264457

Sydney:
http://www.yellowpages.com.au/search/listings?clue=craft+yarn&locationClue=Sydney&selectedViewMode=LIST&emsLocationId=&CSRT=7108923452068264457

Brisbane:
http://www.yellowpages.com.au/search/listings?clue=craft+yarn&locationClue=Brisbane&selectedViewMode=LIST&emsLocationId=&CSRT=7108923452068264457

Hobart:
Nothing found

Adelaide:
http://www.yellowpages.com.au/search/listings?clue=craft+yarn&locationClue=Adelaide&selectedViewMode=LIST&emsLocationId=&CSRT=7108923452068264457

Only one out of the group that didn't have an entry. Not bad...and I'm going to get to the home page of the Australian yellow pages for other help to bookmark! <G>


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually there is one in Hobart. Going there this morning, will get the exact address and send you a pm. Also there is a Spotlight store, that has heaps of cheaper yarns.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

<G> I think I did quite well for not being within driving distance. Thanks for the update for her.



skinny minnie said:


> Actually there is one in Hobart. Going there this morning, will get the exact address and send you a pm. Also there is a Spotlight store, that has heaps of cheaper yarns.


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank You both so much...That's terrific!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Madison, I live in Sydney and am familiar with your other Aus ports of call.Sydney is a very large city and we are just coming into summer, Australia generally has a very warm climate and Sydney summer can be quite hot. We don't have many LYS as you do, places like Spotlight sell a variety of yarns but most are the cheaper variety and a lot of acrylics. Here are a couple of web addresses where you can get very good Australian wool(which is considered to be the best in the world)Nundlewoollenmills.com and Bendigowoollenmills.com both of these mills are in the country so not close to Sydney. I found on the cruise I took earlier this year, that there was generally only one day in port, so you would be better to spend your time seeing a bit of Sydney. I would recommend a trip on the ferry to Manly (takes about 1 hour round trip) get off and look around, there is a great local art gallery close to the ferry wharf, Taronga Park Zoo, not far by water from where your ship will be, take a walk around the Rocks, (area of old Sydney near where your ship will be) there are many craft galleries close by. If you have a bit more time you could take a Bridge climb, up to the top of the harbour bridge, and of course the Opera House is truly magic.
You might have a bit more luck in Tasmania, Hobart has wonderful crafts men's market on Saturdays at Salamanca along the Quay front, and the Tasmanian Wool Corporation has its display at a little town called Richmond.
Have a great time, if you need any more info PM me. Barbara


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank You so much, Barbara...Will do


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Barbara has given excellent advice...unfortunately there has been a steady demise of the LYS in Sydney. There are a few scattered in the suburbs but the downtown areas are sadly lacking. I agree Nundle and Bendigo wools are very good quality...you would not be disappointed. Hope you enjoy your cruise.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Definitely you MUST visit THE SPINDLE TREE in the middle of the mall at Salamanca markets- in HOBART.. it is a craft co- op storefront on the shopping mall.. and i mean .. like a courtyard walk through of small stores- not a super mart mall.. LOL They sell very reasonably priced hand dyed mohair and wool in skeins and they are lovely people whom I just call and they send me snips of their latest colours to order over the phone.. they just tell me how much of what they have in each colour.. they even custom dye larger skeins to order.. FANTASTIC thrill to go crazy in there.. 
I've not been to the ROCKS for ages - a small area in the Sydney Harbour district that USE to have a great craft/gift store amongst the old sandstone historical buildings on the right as you are walking DOWN the ROCKS district -filled with goodies from local artisans- A textile designer Ann Collins- use to sell her hand dyed / hand spun wool and silk there as well.. but I've not been there for a couple of years.. I am sure- as it is a tourist destination - you will find the building I speak of and there will be loads of lovely products there to choose from.. Usually at any market stalls held at the major cities- if you hit port on a weekend.. you will find hand spun yarns.. good luck and have fun !


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

oooooooooooooo wonderful wonderful wonderful!!!!!


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

WHEN are you coming to Oz ??


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I know that Bendigo Woollen Mills have an email address and they post overseas.
www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au
Don't know about the Nundle mills though. Have been to both and although they are both very good, I prefer Bendigo Woollen Mills myself.


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi


Jan 2nd - Jan 5th Melbourne
Jan 7th - 8th Adelaide
Jan 10th - 11th Hobart
Jan 13th - 14th Sydney
Jan 16th Brisbane

Can't wait............


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Coming for the summer.. lovely !


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Summer there...Dead of winter here...brrrrrrrrr


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I am from Adelaide and the Needle Nook Fullerton road adelaide have some lovely wool and bits. I have been there lots. There is another at glenelg called barbs sew and knits but the shop is such a mess, nice wool but a small cluttered shop.

There is a lovely shop in Melbourne called beautiful silks. I think it is in fitzroy, as the name suggests beautiful.

Enjoy your cruise


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Perfect, I had not looked at Adelaide yet...Thank you!


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

Hi from Brisbane..lovely yarn shop here called Tangled Yarns and it is not to far away from where you will get off the boat. They do a lovely news letter every week by email. The only problem I think would be that they sell mostly American yarn!!


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks  Will def look it up.....


----------



## patchwork (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi there 
In Melbourne you must visit Morris & sons. They have a gorgeous shop in Collins Street - the heart of Melbourne. I've attached the website so you can have a preview. It's one of my very favourite places. Very close to the Port of Melbourne where you will be docked. You enter the open foyer of the building and just take the escalator and ENJOY!! http://morrisandsons.com.au/


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Marvelous Marvelous Marvelous....oh can't wait...Thank You!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Madison123 said:


> Summer there...Dead of winter here...brrrrrrrrr


I like your winters. Yes I have been there when it was 40 below zero. Was dressed for the weather.


----------



## patchwork (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Madison 123
when I wrote about Morris & Sons I meant to tell you to go down Collins St (about 2 minutes walk from wool shop) there is the best place for morning/afternoon tea. It's in Block Arcade, there is a lovely mosaic floor. You enter the Arcade from Collins Street and on you right is the Hopetoun Tea Room. Another must when I'm in Melbourne. Delicious non-fattening calorie free cakes. (When you cut them the calories fall out)


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hannelore.... 40 below!!!!!!!!!!! oh i really don't like that!!!!
Here in Montreal , we have a wet cold (as opposed to a dry cold) and this goes right through you.... Have to dress for it as you said....


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Patchwork...Am adding this to my schedule...sounds perfect...


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Hobart details,--The Stash Cupboard is in the city 159 Liverpool street. has the most yummy yarns and a lovely lady. She gave me 2 more addresses at Salamanca place, this is where the ship docks, and if you happen to be here on a saturday, there is the market. The Tasmanian wool Co is here at 69 Salamanca place, also The Spindle Tree 77 salamanca place ( this lady grows and spins her own yarn. Expensive but yummy. If you would like to PM your address i will send business cards as well as a street directly and mark all spots.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

There is also a Morris and Sons at 50 York Street in Sydney, York Street is in the centre of Sydney CBD. I don't know if it will be Central to where the liner will be docking as we have a couple of Wharfs for the cruise ships. Seeing that you only have about one day in Sydney you will not have enough time to do sightseeing and go buying yarn as well. I hope that you have a fantastic time and enjoy your stays in our beautiful country.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Madison123 said:


> I'm so excited...I have booked a cruise around Australia and will be stopping in Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane, Hobart and Adelaide.....
> 
> I'm hoping to find some wonderful yarn shops in these places. Do any of you Aussie Ladies have recommendations for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you get into the heart of the city of Adelaide there's a Spotlight store, also a Lincraft store. Both in Rundle Mall the main street of Adelaide City. Unfortunately their stocks of high quality yarn are limited but they do have some.

Have a wonderful, wonderful cruise!!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank You all so much!!!! I really appreciate all the great leads and can hardly wait..... 
Best Regards to all..


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Madison123 said:


> Thank You all so much!!!! I really appreciate all the great leads and can hardly wait.....
> Best Regards to all..


Also try to get to the Barossa Valley for the wines (World Famous) or McLaren Vale (really good wines too). Hahndorf is a small German village in the Adelaide Hills which is lovely. It's going to be HOT in January here, so be prepared!

I assume you're doing either Sun or Dawn Princess. Have been on Sun twice. I know those excursions add up and that's why I only suggested a couple. Enjoy! Enjoy!

Leanna x


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you Leannab... I love visiting yarn stores and finding what diff yarns are availale.... Will buy at least 3 skeins and of course many many more for a sweater when i find something really special.....


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

PS Actually on Crystal Cruises.....


----------

